# Help My Baby Rbp Dont Eat



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

my rbp dont what to eat white fish pellets they dont like it why?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its a new food to them is my guess. Try smaller, bite size chunks. Maybe thin strips. They'll eat it in 2-3 tries.


----------



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

they have eating this food before 2 days a go for a week but now they dont whant it


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

what size are they? try cube blood worms if they are small mine loved that stuff


----------

